

Maemo Firefox disables Flash - nootopian
http://blog.pavlov.net/2010/01/27/firefox-for-maemo-rc3/

======
ericb
I feel like the software Adobe puts out is extraordinarily bad and goes
unrepaired. Do others have this impression too? I've never used Photoshop--is
it better?

When I was on Windows, I found the Acrobat plugin to be a hog and hated
looking at pdf's. On a mac, without Adobe software involved, pdf's are
pleasant. Almost nothing makes my Macbook's fan run except Flash. However,
YouTube never seems to do this, so is it just that Flash gives developers more
rope to hang their apps with?

~~~
GeneralMaximus
Talking of Photoshop: I couldn't install Photoshop on my Mac because my file
system is case sensitive. Needless to say, I have no respect for Adobe.

~~~
JadeNB
> I couldn't install Photoshop on my Mac because my file system is case
> sensitive.

How do you run your Mac off a non-HFS filesystem? I thought Mac OS would only
install on an HFS+-formatted drive. (Or maybe you just wanted to install
Photoshop on a non-boot disk?)

~~~
GeneralMaximus
As jacobolus said, you can format HFS+ as case-sensitive when you install OS
X. I do this because I need to compile code that assumes a case-sensitive FS
(for example, the Haiku OS).

~~~
JadeNB
Oh, that's interesting --it never occurred to me to do so (although I am
sufficiently often bitten by the old `mv a A` pseudo-bug that I think I'll
consider it). It's also an interesting reason to do so.

I understand why code might assume a case-sensitive FS, but am puzzled how it
might make use of case- _in_ sensitivity. Do you know what happens with the
Photoshop installer? Is it doing something silly like `touch a; cp A b`?

~~~
GeneralMaximus
I read an account of how a guy managed to move his Photoshop installation from
a case-insensitive FS to a case-sensitive one. It mostly involved just
renaming files, so I don't see why Adobe can't spend a few moments fixing
their files.

Link: [http://imaginationunbound.blogspot.com/2007/12/adobe-
photosh...](http://imaginationunbound.blogspot.com/2007/12/adobe-photoshop-
cs3-on-mac-os-x-case.html)

------
chaosprophet
I think selectively disabling flash is an excellent move. For a lot of people
the only flash heavy site they use on their phones is youtube or hulu, so the
add-on should be a perfect solution to the piece of crap that the Flash
runtime is.

------
megamark16
They do allow the option to enable flash through the about:config page,
they're just disabling it by default. Flash has always been a little shaky on
my N810, but it's not really a powerhouse of a device, so I never expected it
to handle much more than a youtube video or flash based menus.

~~~
lftl
Considering FF with Flash on Youtube can bring my well-powered linux desktop
to it's knees, I'd be floored if any mobile device could handle it in an even
remotely reasonable way.

~~~
windsurfer
N900 can :D

Though this is only due to hardware accelerated video.

------
senko
It should be noted that the default Maemo browser (MicroB), also using the
Gecko engine (but presumably older one than the newest Firefox mobile?), has
support for Flash by default, at least on the N900 device (I'm not certain
about the older ones).

------
joshsharp
Seems like the only mobile device promising flash support now is the Pre...
will be watching that one with interest. I suspect its performance won't be
fantastic either.

~~~
robotron
<http://www.openscreenproject.org/partners/>

